# Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein



## SyPy1994 (21. August 2014)

Guten Tag da erst in einigen Monaten hier in NRW die Fischereiprüfung statt findet und ich jetzt schon an einem befreundeten Forellenteich angle wollte ich wissen wie hoch eigentlich die Strafen ausfallen wenn die Polizei kontrolliert ob man einen Fischereischein hat. Es is ein eigentlich recht kleiner teig mit max. 0,45 he und der Betreiber weiß auch das ich keinen Fischereischein besitze und erlaubt mir das Angeln. Aber was wenn jetzt die Polizei kontrolliert mit was für einer Strafe muss ich rechnen und wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das die Polizei überhaupt kontrolliert ? Außerdem hat der Teich nur Samstags und Sonntags geöffnet. Ich bin auch schon volljährig und noch nicht vorbestraft oder so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Anglen am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Ohne gültige Papiere ist das Fischwilderei, damit eine Straftat.

Die Strafhöhe entscheidet somit ein Gericht nach Tatumständen und im Falle einer Geldstrafe (bei Ersttätern zu vermuten) nach persönlichen Einkommensverhältnissen. 

Geh besser ins Ausland (an NRW grenzt ja Holland, Belgien, etc. an) oder such Dir eine der Möglichkeiten aus, mit denen man in Deutschland ohne Prüfung angeln kann:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkyIantTkgU&list=TL9feGvheurFO1AopqMjFSrjuQHBNIj03N

Siehe auch hier das Thema im Forum:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642

In NRW biste aber eben angeschissen:
Prüfung oder nicht erwischen lassen.............


----------



## Fr33 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Anglen am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Dazu kommt dass du im ungünstigen Fall deine Fischereinschein Prüfung etc. auf unbestimmte Zeit nach hinten verlegen kannst. Also Entweder irgendwo Urlaub machen / verlängertes WE wo es Touristenscheine gibt - oder die Zähne zusammenbeissen und warten bis man den Schein hat!


----------



## sunny (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Anglen am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Ich habe in meiner Anglerlaufbahn noch nie erlebt, dass die Polizei am FoPu eine Kontrolle durchführt. Ich angel aber auch erst seit 30 Jahren . 

Das soll jetzt aber kein Freibrief für das Angeln ohne Schein sein |supergri#d.


----------



## Firehawk81 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Anglen am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Frag beim Betreiber nach ob auf seiner Anlage auch Leute angeln dürfen die keinen Schein haben. 

 So was ist z.B. in Sachsen erlaubt. Wenn der Betreiber das angemeldet hat. Und die Auflagen erfüllt.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Anglen am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Rechtlich gesehen hat Thomas Recht, ich brichte dann mal von der Praxis am Wasser:

Ein großer Teil der Angler an solchen privaten Teichen besitzt keinen Angelschein, weil sie sich darauf verlassen, dass keine Kontrollen von höheren Instanzen an diesen Gewässern durchgeführt werden (weil eben in privater Hand).

Kontrolliert wird meiner Erfahrung nach ausschließlich von den Betreibern des Teiches, ob eine der angebotenen Tageskarten gekauft wurden. Nach einem gültigen Angelschein wurde ich noch nie gefragt und habe auch noch nie gehört, dass ein solcher verlangt wurde. Solche Anlagen existieren zwar, allerdings macht der Besitzer schon beim Kartenverkauf deutlich, dass* er *einen gültigen Angelschein einfordert. Dann wird natürlich auch der Fischereischein kontrolliert.


----------



## GandRalf (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Anglen am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Wer Erlaubnisscheine ohne Kontrolle des gültigen Fischereischeines oder, was auch teilweise möglich ist, ohne Kontrolle des Prüfungszeugnisses ausgibt, kann durchaus wegen Beihilfe belangt werden. -Sehr theoretisch, aber nicht unmöglich!


----------



## mantikor (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Anglen am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

ich fische auch seit 30 jahren(prüfung 1987) so ca und bin noch nie am forellenteich kontrolliert worden aber ich hab mir sagen lassen gerade im schwalm-nette bereich kommt das schon mal vor, auch an teichanlagen aber fischen gehen kann man da trotzdem und auch kontrolleure sind nur menschen wenn man geschickt argumentiert und erklärt dem hobby sportfischen nahe zu stehen und sich praktisch auf die prüfung vorzubereiten sind viele kompromissbereit und


----------



## SyPy1994 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Anglen am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten also es ist so da meine Familie mit dem Besitzer befreundet ist weiß er das ich keinen Schein habe sagt aber dass er weiß das ich waidgerecht angle und stellt mir auch eine Tageskarte aus die ich dabei habe. Also ist es halt ne 50/50 Chance das die Polizei kontrolliert und dann richtet sich halt nach meinem Gehalt (niedriges Lehrlingsgehalt von 600 € ) wie viel ich zahlen muss. Richtig ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Anglen am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Na dann wünsch ich ein entspanntes Angeln, wenn man permanent Angst haben muss das doch eine Kontrolle stattfindet.

Ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, ich selber wurde am FoPu auch noch nie kontrolliert und habe auch noch nie eine Kontrolle mitbekommen. Aber meist sind es solche Geschichten, das manche Leute 30 Jahre nie kontrolliert werden (was auch egal wäre, da sie einen Schein haben) und das derjenige, der mit Vorsatz ohne Schein losgeht, gleich beim ersten Schwarzangeln erwischt wird.

Die Zusage von dem Betreiber, das er weiss das du waidgerecht Angelst nützt dir im Fall der Fälle mal garnichts.

Ist deine Entscheidung. Nervig wirds nur, wenn Erwischte dann nachträglich im Forum rumjammern und die Schuld wieder bei Anderen gesucht wird.


----------



## JimiG (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Anglen am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Kurz und knapp hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit Fopus und Kontrollen. ich angele öfters seit ca. 20 jahren an Fopus und Kontrollen habe ich schon einige erlebt. Einige Kontrollen hintereinander führte die Stadt MD durch nachdem dort ein neuer Angelpark eröffnet wurde. ich erlebte auch Kontrollen an einem Fopu wo sehr gerne unsere ausländischen Mitbürger angelten. Somit kannst du dir nie gewiss sein ob nicht doch ne Kontrolle kommt und andererseits kann dir, wenn du ohne Schein ertappt wurdest, auch untersagt werden  das du in nächster Zeit einen Schein machen darfst. Ich würde mir  das genau überlegen und außerdem  was ist das für ein Angeln, wenn du immer die Angst im Nacken hast? Spaß macht das gewiss nicht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Anglen am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Ob es auch Leute gibt die sich zur Führerscheinprüfung anmelden und sich entscheiden, das man sich ja sowieso an die StVO. hält und man deswegen schon vorher Auto fährt?


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Anglen am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Auch der Betreiber wird zur Kasse gebeten.
Diese sind in  NRW zur Kontrolle verpflichtet.
(Habe ich mir von denen sagen lassen)


----------



## Martin70 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Anglen am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Rechtlich gesehen dürfte man nicht ohne Schein angeln. Aber wenn das ernsthaft kontrolliert werden würde, dann wären die Forellenteiche in ihrer Existenz bedroht. Ich glaube, das 50% und mehr der Forellenpuffangler keinen Fischereischein haben. 
Einzige Ausnahme die ich kenne ist Zw.......ock. Der kontrolliert, weil der viele Welse und Störe Hechte und Karpfen im See hat. Aber bei reinen Forellenseen habe ich selber noch nie die Frage nach einem Schein beantworten müssen.
Ich war aber auch erst 7 oder 8x am Forellenteich, immer dann, wenn jemand mit mir angeln gehen wollte, der keinen Schein hatte.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Naja,  man kann in DE auch regelmäßig über eine rote Ampel fahren ohne belangt zu werden.

Genauso gut kann man an einem Fopu ohne Papiere angeln.

Nur wenn Kontrolliert wird ( was auch wird) muss man mit Konsequenzen rechnen.


----------



## Siever (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Anglen am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



Martin70 schrieb:


> ...Der kontrolliert, weil der viele Welse und Störe Hechte und Karpfen im See hat.


Wenn das der ausschlagende Punkt für seine Kontrolle ist, hat der nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun!!!


----------



## tomsen83 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Nimm Dir billigen Angelkrams mit, stell dich zwei Meter neben die Rute und wenn tatsächlich ne Kontrolle kommt ist das halt nicht dein Zeugs... Sollen ses ruhig mitnehmen. Du bist nur mal am Teich gucken um deinen Bekannten zu besuchen.

Ernsthaft, die Wahrscheinlichkeit da kontrolliert zu werden liegt im Promille-Bereich...


----------



## Martin70 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Über seinen Geisteszustand kann ich keine Aussage machen. Aber ich habe gehört, das er schon zweimal eine Geldstrafe zahlen musste, und deswegen nur noch Angler mit Schein angeln lässt. Die Kontrollen habe ich jetzt erstmal auf die großen Fische geschoben.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## joedreck (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Schau einfach mal in die fischereirechtlichen Regelungen von NRW. Dort müsste aufgeführt sein, ob du einen "Angelschein" brauchst. Und dort steht auch die einschlägige Norm drin, die bei einem Verstoß greift.
Der Fischwilderei machst du dich nicht strafbar, du hast ja die Erlaubnis. 
Viele scheinen deinen Eingangspost gar nicht zu lesen und stumpf Standardantworten zu geben.


----------



## racoon (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Anglen am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ohne gültige Papiere ist das Fischwilderei, damit eine Straftat.
> 
> .



Tatbestand der Wilderei setzt Verletzung fremden Eigentums voraus.  Das Eigentum der Fische liegt beim Inhaber der Fischereirechte. Ich setze voraus, dass es sich um eine legale Anlage handelt und der Betreiber dieser die Fischereirechte inne hat. Mit Bezahlung des Tagesschein- Obulus gibt der Betreiber einen Teil der Rechte für einen definierten Zeitraum ab. Verletzung fremden Eigentums liegt mithin nicht (mehr) vor. Ergo kann keine Anklage wegen Wilderei erfolgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Nur so als Beispiel.....

http://www.derwesten.de/nrz/staedte...urg-kam-angler-teuer-zu-stehen-id4122914.html


----------



## Martin70 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Das stimmt. Demzufolge handelt erstmal der Forellenteichinhaber wiederrechtlich, weil er die Erlaubnis erteilt, ohne den Angelschein zu prüfen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## joedreck (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur so als Beispiel.....
> 
> http://www.derwesten.de/nrz/staedte...urg-kam-angler-teuer-zu-stehen-id4122914.html


 

Der Artikel ist ja wunderbar rechtlich aufgearbeitet. Dem Kontext kann man entnehmen, dass der Straftäter keinen ERLAUBNISSCHEIN vorlegen konnte. 
Diesen Erlaubnisschein hat der TE aber. Er hat nur noch keine Prüfung abgelegt. 
Das bedeutet (hab kurz mal nachgeschlagen), dass der TE eine Ordnugswidrigkeit begeht. Das ist mit einem Bußgeld bis 5000€ bewährt. Außerdem kann die Angelausrüstung eingezogen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Voraussetzung zum Erwerb des Erlaubnisscheines in NRW ist aber der Fischereischein - damit ist der Erlaubnisschein ohne Fischereischein ungültig, also Angeln ohne gültigen Erlaubnisschein = Straftat, nix Ordnungswisdrigkeit..


----------



## Deep Down (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



SyPy1994 schrieb:


> Guten Tag da erst in einigen Monaten hier in NRW die Fischereiprüfung statt findet und ich jetzt schon an einem befreundeten Forellenteich angle wollte ich wissen wie hoch eigentlich die Strafen ausfallen wenn die Polizei kontrolliert ob man einen Fischereischein hat. Es is ein eigentlich recht kleiner teig mit max. 0,45 he und der Betreiber weiß auch das ich keinen Fischereischein besitze und erlaubt mir das Angeln. Aber was wenn jetzt die Polizei kontrolliert mit was für einer Strafe muss ich rechnen und wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das die Polizei überhaupt kontrolliert ? Außerdem hat der Teich nur Samstags und Sonntags geöffnet. Ich bin auch schon volljährig und noch nicht vorbestraft oder so.



Das ist kein "Schwarzangeln" (Angeln auf herrenlose Fische= Angeln in Fließgewässer) und auch keinen Diebstahl  (abgeschlossenes Gewässer) dar, da mit Einwilligung des Fischereirechtsinhabers geangelt wird.    

Dein Verhalten -Angeln ohne Fischereischein- ist im Bereich der Ordnungswidrigkeiten angesiedelt und kann mit einer Geldbuße bis zu 5.000,00 € belegt werden. Daneben kann noch Dein Angelgerät ersatzlos eingezogen werden, das wäre dann wech!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Dann hätt ich da absolut unrecht...


----------



## joedreck (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Hast du auch, denn dem TE ist nicht vorzuwerfen, dass er einen Erlaubnissxhein ausgestellt bekommt. Das ist in der Verantwortung des Teichbesitzers.


----------



## joedreck (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Und ich weiss jetzt auch warum den Besitzer das nicht juckt. Für den Erlaubnisschein ist zwar die abgelegte Prüfung Pflicht, die Nichtbeachtung dieser Pflicht ist aber weder ne Straftat noch ne Owi. 
Nur die Inhalte des Erlaubnisscheins sind geregelt und bei pflichtwidrigem Verhalten mit einem Bußgeld belegt.

Also lieber TE: Dein Kumpel hat nichts zu befürchten.
Du musst im Falle einer Kontrolle mit max. 5000€ Bußgeld und Einziehung deines Angelgerätes zu rechnen.


----------



## JimiG (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Ich finde es aber bedenklich das er weiß das er da was falsch macht und es trotzdem drauf ankommen lassen will. Sollte er es drauf ankommen lassen, dann wünsche ich ihm viel Erfolg und wenn er genug Fische hat ne schöne Kontrolle damit er es lernt. Gesetze sind, so blöd man die nun manchmal findet, einzuhalten das ist nun einmal so.


----------



## dosenelch (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Wer dürfte denn -vom Betreiber und seinen Mitarbeitern sowie Polizei/Ordnungsamt abgesehen- an einer kommerziellen Anlage überhaupt sonst noch kontrollieren? 

Grundsätzlich jeder Fischereiaufseher, der dieses Amt sonst eigentlich nur innerhalb seines Vereins ausübt oder nur ein solcher, der auch einer Behörde angehört (Fischereibehörde)?


----------



## racoon (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Stimmt so auch nicht. Der Fischereirechte- Inhaber muss sich vergewissern,  dass der Angler eine fachliche Prüfung abgelegt hat. Ob dann auch ein Jahresfischerei-Schein vorhanden sein muss,  daran streiten sich noch die Gelehrten. Fakt ist nur, dass die Prüfung absolviert sein MUSS.


----------



## Einzeller (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht:

Am Rosenmontag eine Kontrolle vom sehr gut besuchten Forellenpuff erlebt. Ca. 70% der Leute  hatten eine längere Diskussion mit den Fischereiaufsehern der Stadt (Oberhausen/NRW), also kann  man wohl davon ausgehen, dass sie keinen Schein hatten. Ingesamt blieben aber alle sehr gelassen und angelten dann nach der Kontrolle auch unbehelligt weiter. Den Besitzer des Puffs hat es auch überhaupt nicht gestört, es gab nur einen freundlichen Austausch mit den Aufsehern. 

Leider habe ich die Chance verpasst die Angler, als auch die Aufseher mal zu Fragen welche Strafe droht....


----------



## SyPy1994 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Der Teich an den ich angle ist wie gesagt ein wirklich kleiner der außerdem in einem sehr abelegenen Waldgebiert ohne jeglichen Handyempfang liegt und er ist auch nicht in der Nähe einer großen Stadt sondern nur nem sagen wir mal kleinen Dorf. Meistens an einem Tag so max. 10 Angler. Ich fragte den Besitzer auch schon wie es wegen Kontrollen aussieht er meinte aber das bis jetzt noch nicht kontrolliert wurde er betreibt die Anlage aber auch erst seid mitte 2013.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



racoon schrieb:


> Stimmt so auch nicht. Der Fischereirechte- Inhaber muss sich vergewissern,  dass der Angler eine fachliche Prüfung abgelegt hat.


Mach mich ja gerne schlau:
Stimmt.

Aber es wäre auch keine Straftat vom Rechteinhaber, sondern auch nur wieder Owi, wenn er ohne Kontrolle nen Erlaubnisschein rausgibt...

Straftat wäre es wohl nur OHNE Einwilligung des Rechteinhabers, dann wäre der Angler richtig dran.

Da würde ich mir also als Angler auf jeden Fall nen Erlaubnisschein ausstellen lassen...

Oder eben auf eine der vielen Möglichkeiten in Deutschland ohne Prüfung zu angeln setzen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642

Oder nach Holland, Belgien etc. gehen..

Da ists dann weder Straftat noch Owi..

ACHTUNG!!!

Immer aufpassen, weil das je nach Landesfischereirecht und Verordnungen unterschiedlich geregelt ist, was Straftat und was Owi ist in dem Zusammenhang.

Das Gesagte gilt für NRW!


----------



## joedreck (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mach mich ja gerne schlau:
> Stimmt.
> 
> Aber es wäre auch keine Straftat vom Rechteinhaber, sondern auch nur wieder Owi, wenn er ohne Kontrolle nen Erlaubnisschein rausgibt...
> ...


 

Wo ist denn die Owi aufgeführt? Ich finde nur im Fischereigesetz NRW, dass der man eine Prüfung abgelegt haben muss um einen Erlaubnisschein zu erhalten. Mir fehlt aber die Norm in der aufgeführt ist, dass es eine Owi ist, wenn der Aussteller des Erlaubnisscheines die Kontrolle hinsichtlich der Prüfung unterlässt. 
Hab aber auch nur das Gesetz gelesen und keinerlei Verordnungen etc


----------



## tomsen83 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Also ich sach mal so: Egal was hier geschrieben wird, du bist heiß und wirst sowieso angeln gehen (zumindest spüre ich da diesen gewissen Unterton). 

Meine persönliche Meinung: viel Spaß, entspann dich und schlag was raus. 
Ein Teil der hier Anwesenden wird dich dafür kritisieren (Wie kannst Du dich nur ungeprüft ans Wasser wagen...).

Ich wette nen Zehner, dass du dich da ein Jahr rund um die Uhr ans Wasser setzen kannst ohne einem staatlichen Kontrollorgan zu begegnen

Was du daraus jetzt machst??? Keine Ahnung...



SyPy1994 schrieb:


> Der Teich an den ich angle ist wie gesagt ein wirklich kleiner der außerdem in einem sehr abelegenen Waldgebiert ohne jeglichen Handyempfang liegt und er ist auch nicht in der Nähe einer großen Stadt sondern nur nem sagen wir mal kleinen Dorf. Meistens an einem Tag so max. 10 Angler. Ich fragte den Besitzer auch schon wie es wegen Kontrollen aussieht er meinte aber das bis jetzt noch nicht kontrolliert wurde er betreibt die Anlage aber auch erst seid mitte 2013.


----------



## Gardenfly (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Ich habe vor Jahren jemand getroffen der wurde Kontrolliert (in NRW)und er hatte kein sachkundenachweis fürs waidgerechte töten, das hatte ihn 76 DM gekostet. Habe aber sonnst nie gehört das es Kontrollen gab,in Hannover soll es sogar ein Teich geben an den es gegen Gebühr ein Schlächter gibt -der auf zuruf die Fische tötet


----------



## Fin (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Hast du keinen bekannten oder Freund der einen Schein hat? Notfalls laufen dann alle Ruten über ihn. Mache ich auch immer so. Wurde aber in fast 20 Angeljahren noch nie kontrolliert (auch nicht an FoPus).


----------



## Fin (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Wer dürfte denn -vom Betreiber und seinen Mitarbeitern sowie Polizei/Ordnungsamt abgesehen- an einer kommerziellen Anlage überhaupt sonst noch kontrollieren?
> 
> Grundsätzlich jeder Fischereiaufseher, der dieses Amt sonst eigentlich nur innerhalb seines Vereins ausübt oder nur ein solcher, der auch einer Behörde angehört (Fischereibehörde)?



"Jeder Fischereiaufseher" wohl kaum. Die muss der Betreiber doch nichmal auf sein Grundstück lassen. Vermutlich eher offizielle Aufseher einer Behörde oder die Polizei usw.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Normalerweise ist auch meine Erfahrung das kaum kontrolliert wird. Trotzdem ist sowas nie ausgeschlossen und es bleibt immer ein Risiko.

Die Frage ist, ob dir der FoPu das wert ist eventuell eine Strafe zu bekommen, den Schein eventuell erst später machen zu können und mit einem komischen Gefühl ans Wasser zu müssen.


----------



## joedreck (21. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ich habe vor Jahren jemand getroffen der wurde Kontrolliert (in NRW)und er hatte kein sachkundenachweis fürs waidgerechte töten, das hatte ihn 76 DM gekostet. Habe aber sonnst nie gehört das es Kontrollen gab,in Hannover soll es sogar ein Teich geben an den es gegen Gebühr ein Schlächter gibt -der auf zuruf die Fische tötet


 
In Niedersachsen gibt es auch keine Pflicht eine Prüfung abzulegen. Dh an diversen offenen und an privaten Gewässern darf lediglich unter Mitführung des Personalausweises geangelt werden.

Ich hab übrigens auch das erste Mal an einem Forellenteich geangelt. Ich finde das ist ne gute Möglichkeit zum Einstieg. Denn viel praktisches Wissen hab ich aus dem Kurs nicht mitgenommen.
Angeln hab ich von nem Bekannten gelernt


----------



## cafabu (23. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Ich kann da nur für den Hamburger Raum sprechen. Erfahrung stammt aus einer Kontrolle von 3 (!) gleichzeitig, voll uniformierten, auftretenden amtlichen Fischereiaufsehern.
Wir haben einen privaten Angelsee auf privatem Gelände.
Erklärung der Aufseher: Die HH Fischereiverordnung gilt auch bei privatem Gelände. Ausnahme ist ein angemeldetes kommerziell genutztes Gewässer, dort wird auch nicht von den Herren geprüft. 
Carsten


----------



## zokker (23. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



cafabu schrieb:


> voll uniformierten, auftretenden amtlichen Fischereiaufsehern.



typisch deutsch, na hoffentlich bekommen die keine feuchten Hosen.|uhoh:


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



zokker schrieb:


> typisch deutsch, na hoffentlich bekommen die keine feuchten Hosen.|uhoh:



Bei meiner einzigen Kontrolle eines staatlichen FA sah der FA aus wie ein Obdachloser. Mir war es egal, aber ich wette da regen sich auch wieder Leute drüber auf. Typisch deutsch halt.


----------



## cafabu (23. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



zokker schrieb:


> typisch deutsch, na hoffentlich bekommen die keine feuchten Hosen.|uhoh:



Die kannste dabei schon bekommen: Voll aufgerüstet, schwarze Uniform mit Schirmmütze, identisch wie Polizei nur mit dem Aufnäher Ordnungsamt, Multifunktionsgürtel mit div. Ledertaschen (Inhalt????), Funkgerät, es fehlt nur der Halfter für die Pistole und Handschellen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Bei uns in Schleswig Holstein hacken sie Dir die Arme ab,und dann kommst Du in eine Tonne mit Teer,und danach wird man mit Hühnerfedern überschüttet....................
Mensch,mache doch erst mal deinen Schein,dass ist doch total vorn Ar...
wenn man beim angeln immer Schiß vor einer Kontrolle haben muß.
Das bringt doch überhaupt keinen Spaß........|kopfkrat


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



joedreck schrieb:


> In Niedersachsen gibt es auch keine Pflicht eine Prüfung abzulegen. Dh an diversen offenen und an privaten Gewässern darf lediglich unter Mitführung des Personalausweises geangelt werden.


 
da hst du recht, angeln darfst dun in Niedersachsen....... aber den Fisch töten, ohne Sachkundenachweis darfst du in Niedersachsen nicht........ |bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



> aber den Fisch töten, ohne Sachkundenachweis darfst du in Niedersachsen nicht........


Selbstverständlich darf man das - sonst bitte zeigen, wo im Gesetz das steht..

Ist ein altes Märchen, das Vereine und Verbände immer wieder in die Welt setzen, um weiter mit der Prüfung Kohle machen zu können (sei es mit Kursen oder Abnahme)...

Man muss die Sachkenntnis haben und sich danach richten, aber man muss sie als Angler nicht nachweisen.

Nur als gewerblicher gilt da die im TSG aufgeführte Schlachtordnung, bei der auch die Gruppen aufgezählt sind, welche die Sachkunde nicht nur haben, sondern auch nachweisen müssen - Angler sind erstens nicht gewerblich und zweitens folgerichtig da auch nicht aufgeführt.

Sowenig wie auch z. B. Hobby-Kleintierzüchter, die sogar warmblütige Säugetiere und Vögel ohne Prüfung schlachten dürfen.


----------



## Gardenfly (23. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



joedreck schrieb:


> In Niedersachsen gibt es auch keine Pflicht eine Prüfung abzulegen. Dh an diversen offenen und an privaten Gewässern darf lediglich unter Mitführung des Personalausweises geangelt werden.



Sachkund zum Töten eines Tieres ist Tierschutzrecht-Bundesrecht 
Ich kenne sogar jemand der von Schwarzangelern angezeigt wurde weil er an seinen Privaten See ohne Sachkundenachweis Fische getötet hatte-bekam eine Geldbuße .


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Wenn, dann nicht wegen fehlendem Nachweis (den brauchts nicht), sondern wegen falsch ausgeübter, nicht sachgerechter Tötung - es gibt kein Gesetz, dass für Angler den Nachweis verlangt, also kann er dafür nicht verurteilt worden sein.
(wenn man unfähige Anwälte und bescheuerte Richter mal einfach ausschliesst...)..

Denn es steht NICHT im Tierschutzgesetz, dass Angler Sachkunde NACHWEISEN müssen, sie müssen nur danach handeln!

Sonst würde bundesweit kein Tourisschein, prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln etc. möglich sein, wobei man auch Fische töten darf, wenn das so als Bundesgesetz gültig wäre..

Nur für gewerbliche, die MÜSSEN auch nachweisen!

Angler sind nicht gewerblich.

Und im Landesfischereigesetz NDS stehts auch nicht, dass man Sachkunde zum töten  von Fischen nachweisen muss - haben und danach handeln ja, nachweisen nicht!!

Sonst bitte entsprechende § nennen, wo das stehen soll...


----------



## Gardenfly (23. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Tierschutzgesetz Paragraph 4 Absatz 1 letzter Satz -und dafür gibt es Verordnungen und Durchführungsvorschriften.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Und?

Da steht:
Ein *Wirbeltier töten dar*f nur, wer die dazu notwendigen *Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat *- nicht wer das nachweist, sondern wer das hat.

Der Nachweis gilt für gewerbliche:
*Personen, die berufs- oder gewerbsmäßig r*egelmäßig Wirbeltiere zum Zweck des Tötens betäuben oder töten, haben gegenüber der zuständigen Behörde* einen Sachkundenachweis zu erbringen.*

Genau das, wie ich das geschrieben hatte...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (23. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Davon ab habe ich in der Fischerprüfung nie einen Fisch in der Hand gehabt, geschweige denn das Töten gezeigt bekommen...


----------



## Casso (23. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Wird ein offenes Geheimnis sein. Den Behörden bzw. dem Gesetzgeber reicht ein entsprechender Nachweis dass es vermittelt worden ist. Also alles wieder pro forma.


----------



## bermudez (23. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Die Absätze zum Töten von Wirbeltiere sind wirklich nicht sehr einfach und klar geschrieben.

Man benötigt jedoch definitiv keinen Nachweis zum Töten von Wirbeltieren im privaten Bereich. Ausschließlich gewerbliche Anwendungen benötigen diese Nachweise.

Tiere sind allerdings besser geschützt als ihr euch das jetzt vielleicht vorstellt.

Denn die Aussage: _Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat_ ist für das Gericht extrem frei auslegbar.

Jemand der einen Fisch mit einem Kopfschlag betäubt und ihn anschließend mit Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt tötet, darf das.

Bei anderen Tieren wie z.B. Amphibien oder sämtlichen warmblütigen Wirbeltieren gilt ein Schlag auf den Kopf und ein Herzstich keineswegs als weidgerecht. Das wäre auch im privaten Bereich eine Straftat.

Ich empfinde die ganze Sache allerdings für recht sinnlos. Der Teil der theoretischen Prüfung zum Betäuben und Töten der Fische ist sehr klein. Und man muss diesen Teil ja nicht mal lernen da man ja nicht alle Antworten beantworten muss...
Der praktische Teil dagegen war bei mir sogar noch sinnloser. Wir standen mit 20 Mann an nem See vor nem Becken im Schneegestöber und alle wollten nachhause... Das ging zack zack zack und der Fisch war unter Anweisungen so schnell ausgenommen das ich ne Minute danach schon gar nich mehr wusste was ich eigentlich gerade genau getan habe...
Egal ob mit oder ohne Schein, das Betäuben und Töten muss man dann sowieso am Wasser lernen!

@Gardenfly:
Wegen dem Nachweis kann dein Bekannter daher nicht angezeigt worden sein.
Eventuell hat er die Fische nicht ordnungsgemäß betäubt/getötet oder er hat mit einer Handangel geangelt. Welches beides auch an privaten Teichen ohne Schein verboten ist.

edit:
Recht interessant zum dem Thema ist finde ich das Töten von Schädlingen. Eine Maus zu töten da sie im eigenen Haus ein Schädling ist, könnte als geforderter Grund zur Tötung ausreichen. Jedoch empfinde ich die klassischen Mausefalle als keineswegs weidgerecht. Da kann man genauso mitm Baseballschläger draufhauen...


----------



## Casso (24. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Ich finde es ohnehin, naja, merkwürdig dass ein so wichtiges Thema wie das waidgerechte Töten, das Hakenlösen oder das Ausnehmen nicht ausführlich genug behandelt wird. 

Während man bei einem "normalen" Kurs noch ein bisschen Zeit am Wasser verbringt und sich mit der Materie etwas auseinandersetzen  kann, sieht das bei Crash-Kursen schon wieder anders aus. 

Ich habe im letzten Jahr einen absolviert und der praktische Teil kam erst in der Prüfung vor: Ein paar Fragen des Prüfers beantworten und anschließend die bebleite Schnur grob Richtung Ziel werfen. Alles in einem geschlossenen Raum einer Gaststätte. 

Also wird praktisch vorausgesetzt dass die potenziellen Angler in Spe bereits im Vorfeld Erfahrung beim Angeln gesammelt haben. Ohne eine kleine Schwarzangler-Karriere im Vorfeld war der Crash-Kurs anspruchsvoller (O-Ton).

Meiner Meinung nach also alles etwas zwiespältig. Es wird auch vorausgesetzt dass man sich die richtigen Techniken (Betäuben, Herzstich, Kiemenschnitt, usw.) am Wasser aneignet. Glück für diejenigen die mit erfahrenen Anglern losziehen ...


----------



## Gardenfly (24. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

wie das Töten behandelt wird ist von Ausbilder zu Ausbilder verschieden,Hakenlösen am lebenden Fisch über -gäbe wohl massive Probleme am Plasitkfisch albern.
Es gibt Kursleiter bei den muss jeder eine Forelle töten unter Anleitung ausnehmen dann wird die gemeinsam geräuchert oder gegrillt-geht nur im Ländlichen Bereich.
Vieles wird vorausgesetzt, ist klar zumindest in Niedersachsen darf man bis 14 nur in Begleitung ans Wasser und genau der soll den Jugendlichen alles wichtige beibringen.
Für ältere blöd,da gab es früher die Regel das man innerhalb von 2 Jahren die Prüfung machen musste (also auch schon praktische Erfahrung sammeln konnte) leider wurde die Regel von Behördenseite gekippt.Die hatten vor eine Zentrale Prüfung in Hannover durchzuführen-wo dann alle Prüflinge an ein einzigen Tag im Jahr die Prüfung abzulegen hätten. Der Kompromiss war halt keinen (ausser u14) vorher ans Wasser zu lassen.


----------



## dosenelch (25. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Die Anlagenbetreiber sind zunächst mal gewinnorientierte Unternehmer, denen es in der Regel ziemlich Latte ist, ob jemand einen gültigen Schein hat oder nicht. 

Pro forma wird zwar meistens auf der Homepage und/oder am Teich per Aushang auf die Notwendigkeit des Besitzes eines Fischereischeines und dem waidgerechten Umgang mit den gefangenen Fischen hingewiesen, aber das war es dann eigentlich auch schon. 

Der meisten Betreiber werden schon im Vorfeld eine eventuelle Strafe auf Grund (nicht sehr wahrscheinlicher) behördlicher Kontrollen durch die Mehreinnahmen von Personen ohne Schein einkalkuliert haben. Und die machen einen nicht unerheblichen, wenn nicht sogar den überwiegenden Teil an der Gesamtzahl der anwesenden Angler aus.


----------



## zokker (25. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



Casso schrieb:


> Ich finde es ohnehin, naja, merkwürdig dass ein so wichtiges Thema wie das waidgerechte Töten, das Hakenlösen oder das Ausnehmen nicht ausführlich genug behandelt wird.



Wenn ich sowas lese fällt mir jedesmal die kinnlade runter. Sowas war vor nicht all zu langer zeit noch alltagswissen. Wo soll das noch hinführen? Jede großmutter konnte auch ohne lehrgang einem fisch gekonnt den schädel einschlagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



zokker schrieb:


> wenn ich sowas lese fällt mir jedesmal die kinnlade runter. Sowas war vor nicht all zu langer zeit noch alltagswissen. Wo soll das noch hinführen? Jede großmutter konnte auch ohne lehrgang einem fisch gekonnt den schädel einschlagen.


#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



zokker schrieb:


> Jede großmutter konnte auch ohne lehrgang einem fisch gekonnt den schädel einschlagen.



Die hat den auch gegessen. Wenn heute die Hälfte eigentlich nur rumposen will, wirds schwierig...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Hier gings ja ums töten (und um den angeblich von Anglern zu erbringenden Sachkundenachweis dafür, was ja nun nachgewiesen nicht stimmt)- wer rumposen will, muss ja nicht töten und das ist daher für hier irrelevant.


----------



## zokker (25. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Ja das warn noch zeiten, als man den vollen fischeimer einfach in die küche gekippt hat. War das jedesmal eine freude.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



zokker schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese fällt mir jedesmal die kinnlade runter. Sowas war vor nicht all zu langer zeit noch alltagswissen. Wo soll das noch hinführen? Jede großmutter konnte auch ohne lehrgang einem fisch gekonnt den schädel einschlagen.




#6

O tempora, o mores!


----------



## Isarfischerin (25. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Es gibt Kursleiter bei den muss jeder eine Forelle töten unter Anleitung ausnehmen dann wird die gemeinsam geräuchert oder gegrillt-geht nur im Ländlichen Bereich.



Nein, das geht überall - ist nur eine Frage der Organisation. 

Ich hab meinen Kurs in München gemacht und wir haben jeder einen Fisch unter Aufsicht töten und ausnehmen müssen. Es mußte schon jemand wirklich, wirklich, wirklich nicht wollen, damit er zusehen durfte.

Ich denke, es ist eher eine Frage, wie ernst das Thema "Praktische Einweisung in die Behandlung gefangener Fische" vom Kursanbieter genommen wird. Ich kann mir nämlich vorstellen, daß viele Kursanbieter den mit einer praktischen Übung verbundenen Aufwand  scheuen, und daher überhaupt nur eine Vorführung anbieten, denn: Auch in dem aktualisierten "Ausbildungsplan für Lehrgänge zur Vorbereitung auf die Staatliche Fischerprüfung in Bayern" ist nur das Vorführen von Töten/Schlachten/Küchenfertigmachen zwingend vorgeschrieben. Daß der Kursteilnehmer dies anschließend unter Aufsicht selbst machen muß, wird nur empfohlen.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß es in anderen Bundesländern ähnlich ist.

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Knispel (25. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Ich weiß nicht warum man da so ein Wind drum macht ? Zieh dem Fisch mit einem Hammerstiel kräftig einen über den Schädel und Ruhe ist ....
Abstechen, ausbluten, fertig - was ist daran so schwer ?


----------



## Isarfischerin (26. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Klingt so leicht. Und dennoch hab schon genügend Angler (auch Männer) gesehen, die den armen Fisch fast zu Matsch geschlagen haben ohne den Schädel auch nur ansatzweise an der richtigen Stelle zu treffen.

Oder die dem Fisch völlig verunsichert ein Püfferchen nach dem anderen gegen die Schädeldecke gegeben haben. 

Oder die dann minutenlang im langsam wieder erwachenden Fisch rumgestochert und das Herz nicht getroffen haben (da lobe ich mir den Kiemenschnitt, da erwischt man die Hauptader wenigstens sicher).

Oder, oder....

Wäre vielleicht alles nicht nötig, wenn die das wenigstens einmal richtig gelernt hätten.

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## zokker (26. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht alles nicht nötig, wenn die das wenigstens einmal richtig gelernt hätten.



Wenn einer 2 linke hände nur mit daumen dran hat, der lernt das nicht.


----------



## Isarfischerin (26. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



zokker schrieb:


> Wenn einer 2 linke hände nur mit daumen dran hat, der lernt das nicht.


Wohl wahr...

Grüße


----------



## Gardenfly (26. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



zokker schrieb:


> Wenn einer 2 linke hände nur mit daumen dran hat, der lernt das nicht.



oder ein bereits bandagierten Daumen -ein Kumpel hatte sich da  mal schön beim Abschlagen das falsche Ziel ausgesucht-voll auf den bereits verletzen Daumen und dabei den Fisch releast .


----------



## Sneep (26. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*

Hallo,

ein Fisch wird auf anständige Art und Weise um die Ecke gebracht, in dem man ihn durch einen Schlag auf den Kopf betäubt. Anschließend ein Stich ins Herz. Wenn man dann auf dem Lehrgang noch zeigt wo sich das Herz befindet, sollte jeder durchschnittlich begabte Mitteleuropäer das in die Praxis umsetzen können.

Man kann auch alles kompliziert machen.
Ich kann von mir jedenfalls behaupten,  dass ich das auch ohne praktischen Schlachterlehrgang gleich beim 1. Mal alleine hinbekomen habe.

sneep


----------



## Erdmännchen (26. August 2014)

*AW: Strafhöhe Angeln am FoPu ohne Fischereischein*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Fisch wird auf anständige Art und Weise um die Ecke gebracht, in dem man ihn durch einen Schlag auf den Kopf betäubt. Anschließend ein Stich ins Herz. Wenn man dann auf dem Lehrgang noch zeigt wo sich das Herz befindet, sollte jeder durchschnittlich begabte Mitteleuropäer das in die Praxis umsetzen können.
> 
> ...


Prinzipiell gebe ich dir recht, nur wird das leider nicht immer so gezeigt. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, bei meinem Lehrgang (gut 12 Jahre her) hieß es nur, dass Herzstich Pflicht sei und das das Herz sich irgendwo zwischen den Brustflossen befinden würde. Da kann ich verstehen, dass manch einer bei einer solch genauen Beschreibung etwas vorsichtiger ist, gerade, wenn man es noch nie gesehen hat, hat man doch etwas angst, ausgerechnet seine ersten Fische durch falsche Einstiche ungenießbar zu machen. Nichtsdestotrotz kann man das natürlich auch alles selbst nachgucken.


----------

